# Cleaning Injector



## chipmanbbq (Dec 27, 2016)

What do you guys use to clean your injectors? I used the needle with holes going down the sides to inject a turkey for xmas. After soaking it hot water several times throughout the day there are still solids stuck in the holes.


----------



## lemans (Dec 27, 2016)

Didn't your injector come with a brush?? Try a tooth pic


----------



## chipmanbbq (Dec 27, 2016)

It didn't come with a brush. Just the injector and 3 needles. I did do some toothpicking and more soaking, but I'd like some sort of little, stiff brush. Just curious if you guys had something specific you use.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 27, 2016)

Strain your injection liquid through cheese cloth or coffee filter. No more clogged holes...JJ


----------



## chipmanbbq (Dec 27, 2016)

That's a good idea! Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2016)

Put the needle back on the body and SUCK hot water up the needle...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 27, 2016)

If all else fails... compressed air ...  blow it out ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2016)

I do like Dave does & fill up a glass with hot soapy water with the needle on & I pull & push the plunger up and down several times until the needle is clean. Then I do the same thing with just clear water to rinse the soap out.

Al


----------



## chipmanbbq (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## diamondmarco (Dec 28, 2016)

In a pinch you can use an old toothbrush. Works like a charm.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 28, 2016)

Life's fun especially when others are dealing with the same problem. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Some great solutions were given to you that's what so great about this forum the help you get for just about anything is here for the asking.

Warren


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 28, 2016)

Good advice above for sure, but for the time you forget to clean it, and it all dries up on you, CLR can rescue you.  If you haven't forgotten, you will if you do it often enough!  :laugh1:

Yes, it's food safe.  http://www.thecarycompany.com/facility-supplies/cleaners/clr/faq


----------



## paul6 (Dec 31, 2016)

I pulverize my spices in my Nutri Bullet and have no problem with clogging


----------

